# How long after failed IVF cycle can I have a FET?



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

As above really. Got the BFN today and wanted to know how long I need to wait / should wait to have a FET?


----------



## ElsieF (Nov 26, 2009)

sorry it didn't work   

my doc allowed me to do it after 1x AF. so you could start in a months time.


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hiya,

Sorry to hear about your BFN. My clinic wanted me to have 2 AFs before starting again. I would suggest you ask your clinic to het a final answer.

Good luck Hun

X


----------



## Faithope (Jan 16, 2011)

*Fizzywizz* My clinic didn't give a timeline in which we could go for FET but what he did say was that you need to be emotionally ready not just physically. i found my BFN really difficult and really wanted to crack on to the next TX but in hindsight I am glad that I am waiting as I will be stronger to cope with TX. Its different for everyone but for me, waiting to get over the BFN is the best for me. I am sorry for your BFN-  for you xxx


----------



## Fizzwizz (Dec 16, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your replies!


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey, 

I was able to start the meds for the FET on the day of my bleed after the failed cycle = so about 5 days after and had a frozen transfer a few weeks after that.  I am based in Belgium though and I think it tends to go quicker here (I had a BFN last week and start preparing for a new cycle from tomorrow) but I did have to meet both a DR and a counsellor to assess if I was ok to do this.

Some people need to have a break, some find comfort in planning the next stage - you will know what works best for you.  I share your pain.

Take Care V XX


----------

